# Leaving Club Dubya



## Dubya (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, all Dubya friends! I am no longer able to contribute to the Club Dubya thread the way I want to, so for my uncensored humor and right wing rants, PM me with your Facebook name and I will send you a friend request.

Sincerely, your friend,


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry to Hear it Pat. You will be missed


----------



## Dubya (Apr 28, 2013)

I will still check in on the regular forum, if I can get it to load properly, but no more jokes and rants. If I have to tone down, then I will not joke anymore. I will still offer help to those who need it, even if they are Commies. Their pets cannot depend on the government for help, so I will offer my ideas and help from the private sector.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol Dubya. I hope you don't leave the site. I like having you here.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not leaving the site, but the new site loads and works horribly on my computer. I have to click on things many times and they sometimes just direct me back to the forum menu. It is also difficult to load posts. Everything responds so slowly.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 28, 2013)

yeah lol i havent had any problems Yet


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 28, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO dont leave


----------



## Dubya (Apr 29, 2013)

Sarefina, I am not leaving. I will just refrain from interjecting my special brand of humor here. It is not wanted If you want my uncensored help and advice, pm me and you can friend me on Facebook. That is where all the right wing and funny stuff is now. Members from here are joining my Dubya family, now known as Hairy Man on FB.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hairy man currently has a fork tine in his intestinal tract lol


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 29, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Tegugurl?ref=tn_tnmn If anyone wants to add


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 29, 2013)

I see your friends with sentec reptile cages how do you know them


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 29, 2013)

I have retics


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 29, 2013)

oh cool his son is my best friend so i help at the booth at the tinley park show so i know them well


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome...


----------



## Dubya (Apr 30, 2013)

Brenden, I am trying the corn today to dislodge the fork tine. I hope that it does not pierce my large intestine causing peritonitis or lodge in my appendix and cause my death. As I guaranteed you, if I die, you will receive my book of poetry, examples of which will get me banned here.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright lol i will gladly accept the poetry you should have your wife put the tine in a jar of alcohol and preserve it and then keep it forever if you do die


----------



## Dubya (Apr 30, 2013)

The wonderful thing about plastic is that you need no preservative. The tine will be on a necklace flanked by 2 dried corn kernels on each side. If I live, I will sell it on Etsy unless Laurafl wants it.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 30, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Hairy man currently has a fork tine in his intestinal tract lol


It is like a scorpion searching for the right time to sting.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 30, 2013)

lol haha the knecklace is cool but the jar is like one of those kreepy fethis things lol


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 30, 2013)

sorry *fetish


----------



## laurarfl (May 1, 2013)

I'm good. Although I have recently lost a very important necklace.  It may have been stolen when my showers where were remodeled.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 2, 2013)

I thought mike was getting the tine and I was getting gwangi...haha  I'm sure you'll be ok though. Remember the saying... "This too shall pass..." ;p


----------

